# Inert sand vs inert gravel



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't believe either one has any distinct advantage over the other insofar as plant growth is concerned, but pool filter sand is much easier to keep clean, and free of undesirable bacterial development which can readily occur within gravel as various wastes are accumulated and harbored.
Why don't you give PFS a try.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I was considering either PFS or National Geographic black sand that my local Petsmart has on clearance for 5 dollars a bag. It just seems in general I've seen a lot of more planted tank enthusiasts use plain sand compared to gravel.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Sand is much easier to plant in. As stated by @discuspaul PFS is a really good substrate. If you want dark that's a different story.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Blackheart said:


> Yeah I was considering either PFS or National Geographic black sand that my local Petsmart has on clearance for 5 dollars a bag.


You can get a 50lb bag of Black Diamond Blasting Sand for $8 at Tractor Supply Co. The fine is a dark black. It is easier to plant in sand than in gravel.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Blackheart,

If you choose to go with sand, I would recommend PFS; specifically PFS made from quartz as opposed to 'beach' or 'river' sand that may contain limestone and effect the PH/dKH/hardness of a tank. hth PFS available at Ace Hardware seems to be preferred by many, notice the reviews by aquarium keepers at the bottom.

That said, I don't think that changing substrates is really going to change the growth issue unless your current gravel is comprised of very large 'grains'. Here is one of my first tanks (a 45 gallon/ 24" tall) with gravel, DIY CO2, and a 1X96 watt AHS DIY fixture.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

I don't have a opinion either way, but do know that the National Geographic substrates sold by Pet Smart are filthy, or the gravel is anyway.

I bought a bag for my 29 as I liked the color and gravel size. It took forever to rinse all the dirt out of it. I don't know if they are getting their stuff directly from swamps or what, but I'll never buy another one of their substrates due to how long it took to get it clean. Should I decide to create a new mix where gravel is involved in the future, Carib Sea has more options without all the dirt.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Do you have any objection to Safe-T-Sorb? It has a very high CEC and its very cheap, plus it has a nice darker color. That said it is ludicrously dirty and it takes a long time to rinse. I've run three low-tech tanks on PFS from the local hardware store and I don't think you'd be disappointed.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I like dirt capped with sand for the nutrient content of the soil.
If I were forced to choose inert substrate,I might would choose fine gravel that would allow the mulm,detritus,fish waste fish food's, to sift it's way down nearer the root's where biological process would make the stuff available for plant's in a more natural way.
This would otherwise lay on top of sand substrate and be of little benefit to root area's and make root tab's more of a need rather than a bonus.
Good tank maint should allow for either or to work me think's.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

goodbytes said:


> Do you have any objection to Safe-T-Sorb? It has a very high CEC


Having a high CEC means it absorbs nutrients. Safe-T-Sorb absorbs so much that it lowers the kh and ph.
Here is an experiment with it.

Bump:


Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Blackheart,
> If you choose to go with sand, I would recommend PFS


I don't expect my tanks to be extremely clean but the mess on the pool filter sand was very disturbing. Mulm sticks to it. To keep it looking nice you need to take the top layer out during water change and add some more sand.

Thus now going to use black blasting sand for substrate.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Hilde said:


> ...I don't expect my tanks to be extremely clean but the mess on the pool filter sand was very disturbing. Mulm sticks to it. To keep it looking nice you need to take the top layer out during water change and add some more sand...Thus now going to use black blasting sand for substrate.


Any light color sand will darken over time even in the 'cleanest' tanks. Some of the darkness can also be attributed to BB growing on it that you wouldn't see on a dark colored substrate. Since PFS is so cheap as you mentioned it's pretty easy to just vaccum some of the top layer out and replace.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

houseofcards said:


> Any light color sand will darken over time even in the 'cleanest' tanks. Some of the darkness can also be attributed to BB growing on it that you wouldn't see on a dark colored substrate. Since PFS is so cheap as you mentioned it's pretty easy to just vaccum some of the top layer out and replace.


River sand is cheaper. It has a light brown color.It doesn't appear dirty like the pool filter sand


----------

